# BTCC is back



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

BTCC this Sunday live on ITV4 from 11:00 til 6:00.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd just love to have a go at that, preferably in someone else's car :lol:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Its really good to go and watch live to. I usually goto a couple of races. last year went to Donnington and Rockingham. This year we are hoping to do the same again plus Silverstone. Its really good to do the pit walk and have a look into the garages and meet some of the drivers if your lucky.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Is the Quali online this year live again ?


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

The online qualifying starts at 3.15pm today :thumb:


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

Can't wait I love btcc so much more exciting than F1 for me.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

http://www.itv.com/btcc/meet-the-2012-btcc-drivers-86754/


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

tmitch45 said:


> Its really good to go and watch live to. I usually goto a couple of races. last year went to Donnington and Rockingham. This year we are hoping to do the same again plus Silverstone. Its really good to do the pit walk and have a look into the garages and meet some of the drivers if your lucky.


Can anyone do the pit walk?


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Matt. said:


> Can anyone do the pit walk?


Yes as long as you get there early enough. I'm pretty sure it happens about 9.30am.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. 

Looking forward to it.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Matt. said:


> Can anyone do the pit walk?


I've been a few times now and at most you can walk behind the pit garages (between the garages and the big transporter trucks) and look into the garages. Its really interesting to see all the kit and spares they have and the mechanics working preping the cars. Also a set times they close off the actual pit road and you can walk down that and the drivers are sat at tables infront of their garages signing autographs and sometimes giving stuff away!

The picture below is the Pitwalk/Pit signing session. You really can get close to the drivers and really see whats going on.









The pic below is taken from the back of the garage (car is facing the pit lane) and anyone can walk down there at most times. Some of the larger teams corden off the back of the garage or put up screens particularly if they are doing alot of work on a car following a big crash etc.










On top of this there are the Porsche, Ginettas and Clio pits as well which offer good access. It really amazes me how much kit the teams have you can really see how motorsport is so expensive! I've always been impressed with the access the general public gets to the drivers and garages with BTCC. The drivers obviously have their sponsor and corprate duties but they always make an effort for the general public as well. I don't think you could expect this type of access at F1 without paying out some serious cash!!!

If your into meeting the stars and autographs etc its really good. I have always managed to get either photos taken with drivers or autographs at every race i've been to. I even managed to get a photo with Jason Plato after he finished a press conference with his sponsers. He was running late and he stopped so we could get a picture of him with me and my son. He was actually a really nice chap and very knid to stop when he was already late!

If you enjoy watching BTCC on the TV then getting to a race is really entertaining I can really reccomend it. You get a whole days entertainment for a lot less than the price of a football match! There are also stalls at most tracks selling memorabelia, clothing, etc and sometimes big trade stands from Honda.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

At last, Motorsport worth watching again. Been waiting for BTCC to return since it finished last year!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

tmitch45 said:


> I've been a few times now and at most you can walk behind the pit garages (between the garages and the big transporter trucks) and look into the garages. Its really interesting to see all the kit and spares they have and the mechanics working preping the cars. Also a set times they close off the actual pit road and you can walk down that and the drivers are sat at tables infront of their garages signing autographs and sometimes giving stuff away!
> 
> The picture below is the Pitwalk/Pit signing session. You really can get close to the drivers and really see whats going on.
> 
> ...


So where do you get your tickets from?

Any other advice?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Proper racing


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

At Knockhill the paddock is open. 

It is good for having a look around during the breaks but it must infuriate teams the rest of the time. 

I've seen it where a team is racing to make the grid and they are held up pedestrians who think they have right of way. 

They've made the days a lot more open and it's easy to meet the drivers during the breaks.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Kerr said:


> At Knockhill the paddock is open.
> 
> It is good for having a look around during the breaks but it must infuriate teams the rest of the time.
> 
> ...


Yep, it is a fricking nightmare! People just do not have their witts about them and are not aware of their surroundings. Drove me mad! People getting in the way all the time and just not moving! for exmaple, You could be pushing a tyre kart with 10 wheels on it and they wouldn't move!

I started just charging through in the end and if anyone got clobbered tough luck! Says on the ticket "motorsport is dangerous!" :wave:

You even get people not moving out the way when you are trying to get the car to the grid or just move it around the paddock!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Matt - I get my tickets online through either the BTCC site http://www.btcc.net/html/home.php or the individual circuits site. You usually get those print at home tickets which does avoid the crowds at the gate. If the weather is uncertain you can always pay on the day. The tickets are usually around £30 per adult and kids are free (under 13). Like I said good value for a whole days entertainment. We usually take a picnic which our boy loves and it saves money as it can be expensive buying food at the track. On the subject of small children, its worth remembering that its really noisy so we got our little one some ear defenders. The only other thing is to get some advice about where to stand/sit for each circuit. Rockingham is really good because you can see the whole track from the main grandstand which is unique I think for a track in the UK. For the other tracks you need to do some homework. At Donninghton the grandstands are extra from memory so you need to decide where to stand for the best view of the track. Some people take deckchairs or ground sheets/rugs to sit on particularly if it isn't the middle of summer or bright sunshine. At Silverstone most grandstands are open which again is go for viewing and good if its either raining or really sunny!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

minimadgriff said:


> Yep, it is a fricking nightmare! People just do not have their witts about them and are not aware of their surroundings. Drove me mad! People getting in the way all the time and just not moving! for exmaple, You could be pushing a tyre kart with 10 wheels on it and they wouldn't move!
> 
> I started just charging through in the end and if anyone got clobbered tough luck! Says on the ticket "motorsport is dangerous!" :wave:
> 
> You even get people not moving out the way when you are trying to get the car to the grid or just move it around the paddock!


I have to agree with you I was amazed and couldn't understand why people weren't moving out of the way for the racing cars and mechanics in the paddock. We said to ourselves at the time if people don't get out of their way they will end up closing the paddock area to the public!

Good luck for the new season mate! Hope to see you guys at donnington.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

minimadgriff said:


> Yep, it is a fricking nightmare! People just do not have their witts about them and are not aware of their surroundings. Drove me mad! People getting in the way all the time and just not moving! for exmaple, You could be pushing a tyre kart with 10 wheels on it and they wouldn't move!
> 
> I started just charging through in the end and if anyone got clobbered tough luck! Says on the ticket "motorsport is dangerous!" :wave:
> 
> You even get people not moving out the way when you are trying to get the car to the grid or just move it around the paddock!


Suck it up son, wouldnt be worth racing if fans didnt go or watch 

Customer is always right :thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

went to silverstone, first btcc event i'd been to. loved it.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

First time I went was last year to the Silverstone race and loved it. Went to Brands Hatch this year and another good race, although struggled to get a good spot. 

Traffic in to Brands Hatch was really poor, loads of people cutting in and various events all going on down the same stretch of road (BTCC, motocross, car boot sale) meant it took a while to get in.

Will hopefully be going to Silverstone again and the final race at Brands Hatch.

£25 for a days entertainment is pretty good value and you can bring your own food and drink.


----------

